# My cube



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Finally have some time to take some pictures of my new tank. I have no corals yet so it's all fish only at this point.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

nice shots - I don't see a lot of algae in your pictures so things look pretty stable.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks, the bright green colour is changing to a darker green colour slowly so hopefully it's getting better slowly.


----------

